# Spring IDE Plugin für eclipse



## saha (29. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit dem Spring Framework arbeiten und brauche dafür so wie's aussieht das Spring IDE Plugin für eclipse. Die Links der Update Sites funktionieren aber nicht. Wo kann ich das Plugin runterladen???


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2010)

Das Ding heisst jetzt Spring Tool Suite und kann hier runtergeladen werden: SpringSource Tool Suite -- The Best Development Tool for Enterprise Java | SpringSource

Brauchen tust du die STS übrigens nicht um mit Spring in der Eclipse IDE, zu arbeiten, ist aber manchmal ganz hilfreich.


----------



## saha (29. Nov 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Das Ding heisst jetzt Spring Tool Suite und kann hier runtergeladen werden: SpringSource Tool Suite -- The Best Development Tool for Enterprise Java | SpringSource
> 
> Brauchen tust du die STS übrigens nicht um mit Spring in der Eclipse IDE, zu arbeiten, ist aber manchmal ganz hilfreich.




Hi maki!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. 
Wie kann ich Spring in Eclipse benutzen ohne die STS. Hatte schon die Module in meine eclipse workspace reinkopiert, aber es hat nicht funktioniert.
Ich bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Spring; daher sorry für die vielleicht "doofe" Fragen


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2010)

Du musst die Spring Jars nur in den Classpath aufnehmen, fertig.
Wenn du ein Plugin/OSGi Projekt erstellt, brauchst du natürlich die Spring Bundles in deinem Target Workspace.


----------



## saha (29. Nov 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Du musst die Spring Jars nur in den Classpath aufnehmen, fertig.
> Wenn du ein Plugin/OSGi Projekt erstellt, brauchst du natürlich die Spring Bundles in deinem Target Workspace.



Es klappt jetzt soweit; vielen Dank :toll:


----------



## saha (29. Nov 2010)

Noch eine weitere Frage:

Es sieht so aus als könnte meine Main-Klasse nicht die Spring-Klasse ApplicationContext.java referenzieren. Die Spring Klassen habe ich in meinen "src" Ordner reinkopiert; hier der Pfad zu der Klasse: MeinSpringProjekt/src/org/springframework/context/ApplicationContext.java


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2010)

> Die Spring Klassen habe ich in meinen "src" Ordner reinkopiert


das ist vollkommen falsch, das willst du nicht.
Du willst die Spring Jars im Classpath!

Hier gibt es ein Eclipse Tutorial: Eclipse IDE Tutorial


----------



## saha (29. Nov 2010)

saha hat gesagt.:


> Noch eine weitere Frage:
> 
> Es sieht so aus als könnte meine Main-Klasse nicht die Spring-Klasse ApplicationContext.java referenzieren. Die Spring Klassen habe ich in meinen "src" Ordner reinkopiert; hier der Pfad zu der Klasse: MeinSpringProjekt/src/org/springframework/context/ApplicationContext.java




Hab ich die Klassen an der falschen Stelle reinkopiert?


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2010)

saha hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich die Klassen an der falschen Stelle reinkopiert?


Du hast komplett alles falsch kopiert 

Du willst nicht die Spring Sourcen in deinen Sourcen, du willst die Spring Jars im Classpath.

Schon mal ein Java Projekt mit Eclipse erstellt?

Das Tutorial solltest du dir durchlesen.


----------



## saha (29. Nov 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> das ist vollkommen falsch, das willst du nicht.
> Du willst die Spring Jars im Classpath!
> 
> Hier gibt es ein Eclipse Tutorial: Eclipse IDE Tutorial



OK, dass die jar files in den classpath müssen, hab ich verstanden; aber gilt das auch für die .java - Files?


----------



## saha (29. Nov 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Du hast komplett alles falsch kopiert
> 
> Du willst nicht die Spring Sourcen in deinen Sourcen, du willst die Spring Jars im Classpath.
> 
> ...



OK 

Ich schaue mir das Tutorial mal an.

(Dachte, die .java-Dateien werden in die workspace kopiert...)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2010)

> aber gilt das auch für die .java - Files?


Nö, die  hab ich ja auch anfangs nicht erwähnt, erst später: Vergiss die Sourcen, die willst/brauchst du nicht in deinen Sourcen


----------



## saha (29. Nov 2010)

Juhuuu, jetzt funzt es :applaus:

Vielen Dank nochmal! Großes Lob an den Mod und das Forum:toll:


----------

